# Siamese Tiger, Datnioides Pulcher



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my ST. His blind on his left eye from fighting with another ST.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooh pretttyyyy


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

id honestly give anything to have a baby ST.
even though its impossible to have one.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooh pretttyyyy


Thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> id honestly give anything to have a baby ST.
> even though its impossible to have one.


Not impossible just hard to obtain.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

earl, then you know what to do ...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> earl, then you know what to do ...


Still hard to get even for me.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll get some one day (when I get a REALLY big tank)


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> I'll get some one day (when I get a REALLY big tank)


They are pricey compare to the other Dats and they don't come in small as they are not available. Expect to pay $800-$1k+


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

whoa... well hence one day.. at 23 yrs old I got time


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

this is mikes old fish right ?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> this is mikes old fish right ?


Yep. Planning to get another one with the classic bars.


----------

